# Best Fried Trout & Oysters?



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm frying up a bunch of trout & oysters this weekend & looking for some good recipes. 
I was given the following on trout. 
-Marinate it in ranch for about 30 minutes & batter with 1/2 flour & 1/2 cornmeal. 
I usually like mine a little spicy, so I usually add some Tonys in Cornmeal. 
Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Get you some seasoned Louisiana Fish fry (most markets have it) and leave out the ranch dressing. Get a zip-lock bag and dump the seasoned fry mix in it and then the fish/oysters in small batches. Have your oil hot enough 350-375 and you will be fine on both... cook in small batches. Don't overcook the oysters for sure.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

We all have a secret way we fry our fish. Here's mine:


In a ziploc bag mix together your fillets (whole or cut into chunks) enough yellow mustard to cover well and a few dashes of tabasco. Make sure your fish is coated well, seal your ziploc, and toss in the fridge for 30 mins.

Heat your oil (I like peanut) to 350

For batter I like 1 part all purpose flour, and 3 parts yellow cornmeal. Add in some black pepper, salt, and Tony C's. Take your fish outta the fridge and roll em in the batter. Then drop them in the hot oil. Fry until golden and floating. This is by far my favorite fried fish.

You can throw in some frys or tots and have one heck of a good meal. Goes well with ice cold cerveza or sweet iced tea.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

2 eggs & half a beer(lonestar, miller, bud, etc) & Tobasco

Louisiana fish fry, Tony's Cajun seasoning

Mix 1/2 beer with 2 eggs and wisk to even cosistency add tobasco/louisiana hot suace to flavor

Put Louisiana fish fry on plate blend with about 2-4 tablespoons of Tony's

Dip oysters and fillets in Beer/egg mix let excess drip off then Roll in fish fry mix

Cook on deep fryer/pan w/ grease at 350-375


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

All excellent, the one thing that I have started doing is make sure the grease gets back up to temp before dropping in new batch. My favorite is still just corm meal and plenty of salt and pepper.


----------



## BOI43fish (Mar 10, 2007)

Tone's garlic and herb seasoning works real well.


----------



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to try some of each. I'll have around 60 critics to let me know there favorite.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mix up some ketchup with horseradish to dip the oysters and fish in once they've cooked. It goes unbelieveably well with both. The more horseradish you add, the hotter it'll be. 

Also, don't use the "cream" style horseradish. You want the prepared kind. It'll be in the refrigerated section. The stuff in next to the ketchup and mustard will probably be the cream style.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*One more suggestion...*

Sometimes for those that like a little bite to the fish/shrimp/oysters, I dust them pretty well with cayenne pepper on both sides...salt, pepper, 1 to 3 flour and cornmeal. You might want to experiment a little with the cayenne....you can over do it!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Junebug said:


> We all have a secret way we fry our fish. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> In a ziploc bag mix together your fillets (whole or cut into chunks) enough yellow mustard to cover well and a few dashes of tabasco. Make sure your fish is coated well, seal your ziploc, and toss in the fridge for 30 mins.
> ...


I'll second Junebug. This is the way to go. Even the leftovers are awesome the next day....cold!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Thirds*



Junebug said:


> We all have a secret way we fry our fish. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> In a ziploc bag mix together your fillets (whole or cut into chunks) enough yellow mustard to cover well and a few dashes of tabasco. Make sure your fish is coated well, seal your ziploc, and toss in the fridge for 30 mins.
> ...


This would be what I would do


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

With fresh trout fillets, to me, less is more. I lean more towards Yakfishin's way.
3:1 cornmeal to flour and salt & pepper. Fresh trout have a nutty flavor that I love.
Too much seasoning is, well... too much seasoning.


----------



## perryo (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's my fave for stronger fish like King or Spanish Macks. Slice the filets into thin strips. Soak them for at least an hour in a bowl full of Tobasco sauce(keep refrigerated). Add some fresh tobasco them roll the filets in cornmeal/flour 50/50 and deep fry. Most of the heat, but not all, is cooked out. Try it you'll like it!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Junebug said:


> We all have a secret way we fry our fish. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> In a ziploc bag mix together your fillets (whole or cut into chunks) enough yellow mustard to cover well and a few dashes of tabasco. Make sure your fish is coated well, seal your ziploc, and toss in the fridge for 30 mins.
> ...


 I like to something similar but with creole mustard instead of regular yellow mustard


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Mix the mustard with some liquid crab boil and coat with your favorite fish fry.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

another good thread.


----------

